# Utilizar motor de CD en multisim 10



## jorgelaratawasa (Dic 4, 2009)

Un saludo a todos, el problema que tengo es que necesito hacer un puente H con relevadores pero se me ocurrio primero hacerlo simulado en multisim 10 un programa muy utilizado,ahora lo que pasa es que no se como utilizar un motor de CD.
Al principio pense que era mi diagrama pero despues de probar simular el motor solo me di cuenta que no se ve que gire.
Si alguien puede aclararme el uso de estos motores en este programa se lo agradecere mucho.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Oct 12, 2010)

Saludos foro, yo tambien tengo la duda, de como usar los motores de CD, se les pone una configuracion en especial, o algo por el estilo, y saber si tambien el multisim tiene motores a paso, gracias!!


----------



## dublanck (Ago 1, 2011)

Hola

Yo tambien hice un puente H en multisim y lo mejor que pude hacer para simular fue poner un voltimetro en las terminales de salida del puente H para observar el cambio de voltaje que representaria el cambio de giro en el motor de CD


----------

